# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ترمی واحدی یا نظام قدیم؟

## venomancer

سلام به همگی

این دانش آموز ترمی-واحدی و سالی-واحدی جریانش چیه؟ جدیدا اضافه شده. منظورشون همین نظام آموزشی جدیده که سال بعد کنکور میدن؟ آخه توی دفترچه اومده که:

"_دانش_ _آموزان ترمي واحدي: به دانشآموزاني اطلاق ميشوند كه از نظام ترمي واحدي نظام جديد آموزش متوسطه فارغ التحصيل شـدهانـد.اين فارغ التحصيلان مشمول تأثير سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري نميباشند."(ص3 دفترچه شماره1)

_خب من سال 94 پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردم پس مشمول سوابق تحصیلی هستم. پس نمیتونم ترمی واحدی باشم. والا پیرمرد هم نیستم که نظام قدیم باشم!  پس چی ام دقیقا؟!

پ.ن. توی انجمن هم گشتم دراین باره تاپیکی پیدا نکردم. اگه تاپیکی هست که به این موضوع پرداخته ممنون میشم به اون تاپیک راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

ترمی واحدی هستیم ما...
مگه نمیگیم ترم اول ترم دوم؟ :Yahoo (76): 
قدیم اونان ک ثلث داشتن

----------


## mohammad_tezar

ما که الان دارین پیش دانشگاهی میخونیم ترمی واحدی هستیم ولی بقیه رو نمیدونم چین نظام قدیم هم ما زمان بابای منه

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

منم درگیر اون نمیباشند شدم...
والا هرسال ک ثبت نام میکنم همون ترمی واحدی رو میزنم
از برهان خلف استفاده کن...چون قدیم نیستی پس ترمی واحدی هستی

----------


## POlyhYmNia

ترمی واحدی درسته  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  
و مشمول تاثیر سوابق...اینقدر بزرگش نکنین  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  وقتی میزنی از 91 تا 96 دیپلم کامل گرفتی اون گزینه میاد اگه اون اول بزنی قبل سال 84 باید نظام قدیم بزنی

----------


## POlyhYmNia

اصلا چ سوابق باشه چ نه, تاثیر مثبته چ فرقی میکنه...درصدت که عوض نمیشه رو تراز کلت تاثیر داره اونم ی حدی مثلا اگه ترازت بشه 9 هزار که سوابقت 20 هم باشه 14 هزار نمیشی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## venomancer

من الان پرسیدم فهمیدم قضیه چیه. ما نه ترمی واحدی هستیم و نه نظام قدیم. ما* "سالی واحدی"* هستیم.
 ظاهرا "ترمی واحدی" ها هم قدیمی اند ولی کمی جدیدتر از نظام قدیمی ها هستند، برای همین گفته که مشمول سوابق نمیشن. پس همون تیک "ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی" رو باید زد.

ممنون از شما دوستان عزیز

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط venomancer


سلام به همگی

این دانش آموز ترمی-واحدی و سالی-واحدی جریانش چیه؟ جدیدا اضافه شده. منظورشون همین نظام آموزشی جدیده که سال بعد کنکور میدن؟ آخه توی دفترچه اومده که:

"دانش آموزان ترمي واحدي: به دانشآموزاني اطلاق ميشوند كه از نظام ترمي واحدي نظام جديد آموزش متوسطه فارغ التحصيل شـدهانـد.اين فارغ التحصيلان مشمول تأثير سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري نميباشند."(ص3 دفترچه شماره1)

خب من سال 94 پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردم پس مشمول سوابق تحصیلی هستم. پس نمیتونم ترمی واحدی باشم. والا پیرمرد هم نیستم که نظام قدیم باشم!  پس چی ام دقیقا؟!

پ.ن. توی انجمن هم گشتم دراین باره تاپیکی پیدا نکردم. اگه تاپیکی هست که به این موضوع پرداخته ممنون میشم به اون تاپیک راهنماییم کنید.


نسل ما سالی-واحدی هست ، ترمی واحدی مربوط به اواخز دهه هفتاد بوده ، نظام قدیم هم مربوط به سالای قبل 72 که کلا کتاباشون فرق اساسی داشته .
ما سال دیگه نظام قدیم میشیم.*

----------

